# Just a bunch of pics of my babies eating...



## tortoise_addict (Nov 7, 2008)

This was there second meal today. They love to eat and I can not quite figure out how they fit all these greens in there shell 3 x a day?
This is Tinkerbell and Peter Pan and Pan always makes a mess and sits in the middle of the salad bowl and pushes all the greens and flowers out. He then walks all over them too. He is messy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2008)

Russians, like sulcatas and red ear sliders, will just eat and eat and eat! Many russians in captivity will grow obese because of this. I'm not 100% sure but I think the reason for this is in their natural geo. area the weather is only good for a few months out of the year, so they have to gorge themselves in order to be ready for a long hibernation period. 

Be sure your little guys are able to get plenty of exercise to help keep them in shape. 

Thanks for sharing. I just love little Russian faces!

Yvonne


----------



## DAC8671 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love the 8th picture of him/her peeking over the flower.

BEAUTIFUL torts!!!!!!


----------



## terryo (Nov 7, 2008)

What beautiful pictures. They eat all that three times a day? Wow.


----------



## tortoise_addict (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. They are sweet and not sure how old a 4 inch tortoise is but they do eat a lot. I will probably cut there feedings down to 1 time a day but when I hold out they sit in there bowl and will try to eat the mulch. I figured better for them to eat greens and flowers then mulch.
They do readily go in there water dish. I find them in it quite often. They do not stay long but maybe poke there nose it in or drink and then there out. They love when I pour water on the bowl they come running. They do not consume a lot of water but they do seem to enjoy there dish.


----------



## terryo (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the same water dish for my Cherry head, and when he hears me pouring the water in he comes out of his hide to see what is going on. Doesn't go in the water...just watches.


----------



## ruanda (Nov 8, 2008)

Your russians look great! And so many items to choose to eat!
Nice pics and wonderful torts!...


----------



## tortoise_addict (Nov 8, 2008)

Terryo- that is funny because they love the sound of the water hitting there dish too. Its not so much they want the water but it really gets them out, moving and curious.
Ruanda- thanks and I try to keep a big variety for them and always wonder if its enough.
Aurelia- I also think there appetite will slow down when they realize they are not going to starve. Tinkerbell has been passed around but was very healthy. She did not get a big variety of greens with her previous owner but she did get greens. Poor Peter Pan did not get fresh greens for 2 years. He was only fed pellet diet. He will eat till I refuse to put out more food. He eats more than Tinkerbell and my 6 bearded dragons combined x 3. Seriously. 
I think because he did not get a fresh healthy diet that his body is lacking a lot of nutrients and is telling him to pile it on. I am hoping he will pick up on the fact that he will have great food daily. He has only had the enjoyment of fresh greens for a few weeks. I just got him last month. I will let him enjoy it a little longer before I cut him back. He is gaining weight and getting much more outgoing and brighter all around.
I am going to order some cactus and I already have the TNT on the way. I heard its a great supplement for there greens.


----------



## Isa (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice pics, your russians are sooo cute 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turtlegirl88 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cute and great variety for them to eat!


----------

